# For music and train aficionados



## Barb Stout (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Qapla (Dec 5, 2019)

Interesting - A finishing crescendo with the Big Boy whistle would have been nice


----------



## Gemuser (Dec 6, 2019)

Qapla said:


> Interesting - A finishing crescendo with the Big Boy whistle would have been nice



In Europe? How out of place and down right ugly.


----------



## daybeers (Dec 8, 2019)

This is great! Sent it to my singing group to annoy them


----------



## Asher (Dec 12, 2019)

Sounds like my Jr High school orchestra rehearsal.


----------

